
10% of Americans don’t use the internet. Who are they? - spking
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/04/22/some-americans-dont-use-the-internet-who-are-they/
======
maxheadroom
Looking at the infographic[0], it appears be down to advantage/privilege.
These people would have less capital resources to be able to afford service
and, of course, those living in rural areas would have a much higher
propensity to _not_ have the utilities offered in their area(1).

(1) - Added to that should be the consideration that the current design of
much of the internet infers that it would be futile to attempt to access it
over dial-up.

[0] - [https://www.pewresearch.org/wp-
content/uploads/2019/04/FT_19...](https://www.pewresearch.org/wp-
content/uploads/2019/04/FT_19.04.22_NonInternetUsers_bar.png)

~~~
troydavis
In that infographic, age seems to be as strongly correlated as income or
education, if not more strongly. 0% of those age 18-29 (of any income or
education) don’t use the Internet.

~~~
maxheadroom
Aye, I concede that it probably also constitutes confusion around the
definition of "use of internet". As another commenter pointed out, Thailand's
statistics are askewed with 45% saying they use Facebook but only something
like 36% saying that they have internet. Mobile Phone connectivity, for
example, mightn't fall under people's definition of "using the internet"; so,
there _is_ that consideration to be made.

~~~
lozenge
I don't know about Thailand but in the Philippines many phone plans only offer
a few sites.

------
xenospn
Can't use the Internet if you don't know how to read.

~~~
kzzzznot
Exactly. Seems like the question is answered by the bar charts: mostly people
aged 65+ without high school education.

------
tomlock
I question this result, since:

[https://qz.com/333313/milliions-of-facebook-users-have-no-
id...](https://qz.com/333313/milliions-of-facebook-users-have-no-idea-theyre-
using-the-internet/)

tl;dr: In Thailand, 45-ish percent of people say they use facebook, 30-ish
percent say they use the internet.

------
wolco
They are the forgotten and the number should be higher

Older people like my parents. There is the afraid of technology group.

